# Field Collected Kwangtungs?



## KevinGG (Dec 12, 2019)

I imagine this is just a typo, because my understanding is that M.nigricans is extinct in the wild. These are also really small, but pretty cheap. Sent underground an email for more info. Anyone seen anything like this?


----------



## TammyJ (Dec 12, 2019)

Hmmmmmm.


----------



## 2turtletom (Dec 15, 2019)

Underground Reptiles is infamous for misinformation.....


----------



## Tortoise MasterMan (Dec 26, 2019)

> Underground Reptiles is infamous for misinformation.....



Very true.


----------



## KeithTheLeopard (Sep 18, 2020)

This is probably really late but I DO NOT recommend buying from them, I bought a baby Florida soft shell turtle from them and everything has been fine, I still have him and he has gotten very big. So, I thought it would be fine if I bought my leopard tortoise from them, HUGE MISTAKE, when he arrived in March, (still very cold outside) he was packaged soooo poorly, there was one heat pack and it was nowhere near him so he didn’t have any heat, he was barely alive, my mom thought he was dead! He was not making many movements at all, eventually he got warmed up but the experience was very sad, they need to do better, especially with advanced animals such as these!


----------



## enchilada (Sep 27, 2020)

Looks like it’s the website admin’s fault . The default selection is probably “field collected “ and they forgot to reset it .

M.nigricans is not extinct in the wild , but indeed wild specimens are very rare . Luckily they are produced in millions in turtle farms . Price crashed from The peak in 2016 (around $300-400 ) to about $50 now .


----------

